# DS #3507: Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4639^^


----------



## Icey (Mar 11, 2009)

Downloaded this Bought this at the store before you even posted this topic.


----------



## lipucd (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yeah! Been waiting for this one! tried to play it in Japanese, saw ALLOT of good things in it but I couldn't understand it 100%, so holy shit now that there is an english version...GREATNESS. PURE GREATNESS.

Anyone who likes Anamal Crossing needs to get rid of that game and just play this for the year. You'll wonder why the Big N just doesn't evolve on there goldmine afterwards because this is just 10x more better overall.


----------



## LupinBeast (Mar 11, 2009)

I am playing it right now, =]


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to the store site to buy download it.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 11, 2009)

The title and boxart don't do much good for the game... but Konami? This must be good!


----------



## Domination (Mar 11, 2009)

Today is incredible, Avalon Code and enchanted folk! Going to download buy them both now although its only 6 almost 7 in the morning here.


----------



## Osaka (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been waiting for this game for a looong time. if you like animal crossing, you will love this. WAY better then animal crossing =P


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 11, 2009)

i am having problems with getting this to work with the r4


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 11, 2009)

There is so much resemblance in this and AC.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 11, 2009)

its animal crossing by konami OMG this rules!


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 11, 2009)

i also have ysmenu and it doesnt work on that either am i the only one in this position


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 11, 2009)

woot!
been wanting to play this for awhile after Osaka told me about it
wizards ftw.


----------



## Zane (Mar 11, 2009)

NOOOOO, doesn't work on r4 1.18. =(

Seems the ARm7 fix does though.. can't remember how that worked..


----------



## da_head (Mar 11, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> NOOOOO, doesn't work on r4 1.18. =(
> 
> Seems the ARm7 fix does though.. can't remember how that worked..


do you have the ysmenu?


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 11, 2009)

i have ysmenu but when i load it i just get errcode=-82


----------



## Zane (Mar 11, 2009)

I did, and i still do on my own PC, but i can't access that one at the time.

Also i find 1.18 to work better with all games then YSmenu. (i can't play CT or patched JUS on my YSmenu for some reason)

Anyway, i prefer getting this to work without using YSmenu. Spare me the r4 sucks talk, please.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool, you can have friends follow you.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 11, 2009)

you guys really need to upgrade your cards


----------



## Zane (Mar 11, 2009)

Why? as i said, hasn't been a single game (that i've tried) that doesn't work on my card so far, with a few exceptions, that have needed a fix of some sort.


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 11, 2009)

i got to work with the r4. use the arm7 fix


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 11, 2009)

Not bad, wasn't expecting this til May though. One more great game in a soon to be busy month.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 11, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for this game for a looong time. if you like animal crossing, you will love this. WAY better then animal crossing =P



OSAKA YOUR BACK YAY! 

Anyways, going to try this now, liked animal crossing.


----------



## Osaka (Mar 12, 2009)

I hear you can do missions co-op online :x


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

Meh, can't find a damn working site where i can download the arm7 fix stuff (arm7.bin)

Bet all of you are enjoying the game now. ^^


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> Meh, can't find a damn working site where i can download the arm7 fix stuff (arm7.bin)



Check out this thread for the download to arm7 patch

Anyways, I can't wait to play this on my AK2 but first I have to amr7 patch it for my little sisters who have r4s XP


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does this work on YSMenu w/o Arm7 patch?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

Nevermind, i thought i needed a speciall kind of Arm7.bin file, but i just grabbed the one inside the Bomberman 2 rom. Works like a charm now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the help though, Halcyon.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

NP Zane I had an R4 until last Christmas and now both my little sisters have them so I keep the links to the resources handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic, I haven't gotten to try this yet but is it as like animal crossing as it looks and sounds?


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

HOLY SHIT I HAVE A FEMBOT STUDENT!

anyone know if i can make a mask or are masks for sale


----------



## beethy (Mar 12, 2009)

Game works on R4 1.18 with ARM7 and Max Overload fix. 
yay!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome I remember last year me posting questions to the Japanese version of the game then finding out it's being localized and I was excited then I saw this and that just makes me more excited I shall "buy" this from the "store". This is awesome!


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone a lesbian in the game yet??


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

You can be lesbian?

....sweet. I love this game and I haven't even played it yet


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

if your a girl character you can be "special friends" with other girl characters in the game

also maybe its just me but i have a feeling that everyone int he game wants to fuck me or something I finally got a chance to talk to the sheep and I'm pretty sure it's hitting on me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 12, 2009)

robochrono09 said:
			
		

> if your a girl character you can be "special friends" with other girl characters in the game
> 
> also maybe its just me but i have a feeling that everyone int he game wants to fuck me or something I finally got a chance to talk to the sheep and I'm pretty sure it's hitting on me.




Hahahaha PEGI rating 3+ For Special Friends and Sheep that will hit on you.


----------



## bollocks (Mar 12, 2009)

robochrono09 said:
			
		

> if your a girl character you can be "special friends" with other girl characters in the game
> 
> also maybe its just me but i have a feeling that everyone int he game wants to fuck me or something I finally got a chance to talk to the sheep and I'm pretty sure it's hitting on me.



if you're a guy can you be "special friends" with other guys?

or is it just a mass effect-style lesbo-pandering type thing (albeit in a weird non-sexual japanese cute kind of a way), as opposed to a game developer actually shooting for a bit of equality?


----------



## loony747 (Mar 12, 2009)

There is no open homosexuality in this game, but you can still be "close friends" to the point that other students will start making up rumours behind your and your "special friend's" back.

Why can't they just leave me and TV-Boy alone? ;-;


----------



## lipucd (Mar 12, 2009)

Please note: At one point you CAN confess your feelings for someone that'll make you boyfriend/girlfriend, but on the JP one you never got this option with the same gender no matter HOW close you got, you guys could only be "good friends".

Friendship works on a few levels though:
Hate
Dislike
Normal-Everyone starts on this
Friends
Good Friends
BF/GF

If you somehow knock people into the dislike or hate area it'll be a while before they cool down back to normal, and once you get to have "Good friends" people start talking about you.


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Mar 12, 2009)

-snip-


----------



## Osaka (Mar 12, 2009)

I have R4 and didnt have to do anything to get it to work


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't really played animal crossing but I guess I'll check this out.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Mar 12, 2009)

Works like a charm on DSTT running the latest firmware.


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Mar 12, 2009)

-snip-


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 12, 2009)

hmm... the name suggests otherwise but it has been highly praised so totally worth the "get"


----------



## svnelvn (Mar 12, 2009)

imma download it


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

So much better then Animal Crossing xD, and i've only played for an hour or so.

But i just like this setting much more then in AC, also i can pick how i want to look like. =P

I got this Rabbit Girl in my class called Naomi, no idea how i get to become more then friends with her though haha. Gave her some flowers.

When a friend ask if you want to go play with them, where do i go? I just kept walking around town, but found nothing to play with lol.

Eventually she said she had to go, but she just walked a few meters away and then i could talk to her again... so much for having to go. =(


----------



## Neko (Mar 12, 2009)

Game does not work on SC SD.
It freezes after a while. :\


----------



## MattiasMorphine (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't get this game to work :C I have R4 and v1.18... I have tried the Max overloader fix and so on but i just get that the card cannot be read or something,Help someone? :C


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

By "max overloader" do you mean arm7 fix? Because both my little sisters have R4s and I used the arm7 fix to make it work for them just fine. (thank goodness or they might have killed me )


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

How come the guys are hitting on me i'm not gay!


----------



## Brocktree (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried wifi or multi card play?
Cause i seem to be getting Communication error when i try to play multi card.


----------



## MattiasMorphine (Mar 12, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> By "max overloader" do you mean arm7 fix? Because both my little sisters have R4s and I used the arm7 fix to make it work for them just fine. (thank goodness or they might have killed me )



Yeah i did,But i just get something about "Card cannot be read" or something when patching it" And the PAT file,Am i supposed to copy it somewhere? :C
Yeah im clueless...


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

PAT file? All you should have to do is copy the new arm7 file to the Enchanted Folk unpacked data and then repack it.

"Card cannot be read" could be an error that has nothing to do with the rom though.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

PAT file? All you should have to do is copy the new arm7 file to the Enchanted Folk unpacked data and then repack it.

"Card cannot be read" could be an error that has nothing to do with the rom though.


----------



## Raika (Mar 12, 2009)

Wtf I just spent 1 hour designing Gold's Shirt(with backpack) and pants! Dammit gotta learn some spells fast! D:


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

@robochrono69 

How do you take screenshots. I sound like a noob, don't I? .-.


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, i'm in mystery time now.. ( no idea what kind of mystery i'm supposed to solve, or even what to do) But mushrooms sells for 3-500 Rich here instead of 30-60!


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm.. Is this from the Producers of Animal Crossing?
It does look like the same way o.O
Anyways if it is, then I guess I gotta play this also!
So many great games so fast ^^


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

Nah it's made by Konami! 

Also to everyone that got this game, don't forget to go into wi-fi mode from the start menu, to download 4 brooms, as a relase gift from Konami.


----------



## Raika (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm trapped in Mystery time....Completed the extracurricular thing, so now what?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

At least you finished it =P i have to find a butterfly but there's only those odd flies here. =(

So no idea what to do, and i can't find shades for the shade guy in the tombstone either. 

Also, anyone know what the "ghost" mushrooms do? They only come up from the ground when i have my back towards them. If i look at them they quicky go away.


----------



## monac (Mar 12, 2009)

Got it to work with DSLazy MaxCrass, but wifi doesn't work. Anyone else have this issue and how to resolve it?

thanks!!


----------



## Cpt-DS (Mar 12, 2009)

This isnt working with the m3real... Do you guys have any idea to make it work?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

Arm7 fix should do it, at least on r4.


----------



## JamieA119 (Mar 12, 2009)

Couldn't get it to work on R4, even with arm7 fix. Used r4ysauto and ysmenu though and it works now.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a little late in saying this but, wow! I wasn't expecting this to come out this early. Perfect for my flight tomorrow


----------



## SleepingDragon (Mar 12, 2009)

Animal Crossing could learn a thing or two from EF.  I would imagine future AC releases would implement some of these elements.  It definitely keeps things from getting old quick!


----------



## MDS (Mar 12, 2009)

Im playing with R4 with arm fix... but Wi-Fi doesn`t work! Anybody have any idea?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

JamieA119 said:
			
		

> Couldn't get it to work on R4, even with arm7 fix. Used r4ysauto and ysmenu though and it works now.



Really? worked fine for me on 1.18.

I took the arm7 file from Bomberman 2 (E). Works perfectly.


----------



## MattiasMorphine (Mar 12, 2009)

Got it working now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im playing the shit out of it,Im in mystery time right now,Hunting down those "shade Bones" tough job but whatever.


----------



## killakev (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww wifi doesnt work with ARM7 patch thingy T_T lame,Game just crashes while trying communication/finding wireless connection etc..


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 12, 2009)

So this is really similar to Animal Crossing?
Anyways it does look like the same..


----------



## killakev (Mar 12, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> So this is really similar to Animal Crossing?
> Anyways it does look like the same..




Yea just add the function to learn magic,And erm summon etc.. but its like 80% Animal crossing(maybe too much) however if anything Animal crossing(Their creators) could learn a few things from this for their future game releases.


----------



## Jvct (Mar 12, 2009)

Animal crossing is better.
=P


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

I really like what they did with the AC concept here. They put the same style game into a more interesting setting, added tons of interesting new features and with more colorful and interesting graphics.


----------



## taken (Mar 12, 2009)

Jvct said:
			
		

> Animal crossing is better.
> =P


True animal crossing is better


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

While I must respectfully disagree I'd also like to point out that this isn't the place to simply state "AC is better". If you want to make a debate of it, try adding some facts and discuss what you prefer in AC and what you think is flawed in EF, if you please. Otherwise the posts are merely clutter. I'd be happy to debate why I believe EF is better if you'd be so kind as to state what you think is wrong with it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Apologies for the double post, my internet dislikes me.


----------



## Maximin (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd like to request some help.

I patch using the ol' DSLazy, but for some odd reason, when I repack the files... it creates an .nds file thats about 700KB. Yes, KB. This is probably some stupid problem that I brought on myself, but it's stopping me from playing this... which kinda sucks. So, please help. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

That's strange, are you sure you let it finish saving completely?


----------



## taken (Mar 12, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> While I must respectfully disagree I'd also like to point out that this isn't the place to simply state "AC is better". If you want to make a debate of it, try adding some facts and discuss what you prefer in AC and what you think is flawed in EF, if you please. Otherwise the posts are merely clutter. I'd be happy to debate why I believe EF is better if you'd be so kind as to state what you think is wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a start with AC you could look where you are going from a distance.
With Ef you are right up too your character and if for example the bank when you are behind it.when I walking I stop.
I was wondering what was stopping me i pulled back and saw the bank.

Fair enough i like the magic stuff other than that i don not like the game sorry.


----------



## Maximin (Mar 12, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> That's strange, are you sure you let it finish saving completely?



I'm almost certain. I'll try once more.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm. Ok I can see that being irritating, although it doesn't personally bother me, but I would find that to be a trifling concern overall. 

Personally, I find all of the new features make it a much better game that built off the unique foundation that AC started.


----------



## Maximin (Mar 12, 2009)

Tried again, still the same problem. It's 721KB exactly, btw.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

Try DSbuff?

I don't know why it would make a difference but I also don't know why it should save to 712kb either.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, All it is is just Animal Crossing with different things lol.


----------



## monac (Mar 13, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> JamieA119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi! does your wifi work though?


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys, what's the wifi multiplayer about? Like what can we do?


----------



## taken (Mar 13, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Hey guys, what's the wifi multiplayer about? Like what can we do?


I only know if you click on other then on wifi connection you get a present four broomsticks.
you enter the game and go to the pumkin guy he give's them to you.

other than that I don't know unless you go to other towns through wifi connection on friend codes.


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2009)

monac said:
			
		

> Zane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, i grabbed my 4 brooms online last night. No problems what so ever. =)


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 13, 2009)

taken said:
			
		

> Jvct said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.- Maybe this will become a flame forum. 

Please don't post one sentence posts saying "______ is better."


----------



## monac (Mar 13, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> monac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darn! wonder what we're doing wrong? i tried the bomberman arm fix but didn't work at all had the system error. we then tried animal crossing arm7 and it worked but still no wifi!


----------



## lipucd (Mar 13, 2009)

It seems allot of people using the Arm7 fix are getting issues.
Anyone who's not though shouldn't run into Wi-Fi failure.

Not sure why his Arm7 version is working though, maybe there's a trick to applying it and only a few people here know how to do it? Regardless if you got Wi-Fi errors due to Arm7 fix let it just be another nudge to move on to more up to date carts without having to have all of this headaces.


----------



## hksmrchan (Mar 13, 2009)

svnelvn said:
			
		

> imma download it


So manly.


----------



## agony (Mar 13, 2009)

Will there be a U version?

This sounds so interesting.


----------



## JamieA119 (Mar 13, 2009)

agony said:
			
		

> Will there be a U version?
> 
> This sounds so interesting.



Yes. Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times. This release works fine though.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 13, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lol, All it is is just Animal Crossing with different things lol.



not really there is boss battles and quests and you can use magic AC was basically fetch quests


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, my friend wanted to 'play' but I didn't find anything, she's a special friend now though.


----------



## agony (Mar 13, 2009)

JamieA119 said:
			
		

> agony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! Guess I'll take this.


----------



## Falco20019 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have played it wifi w/o any problem! i took the work from the turtle-lady in her shop... i had to search 3 mushrooms, but i can't find the 3rd one >.< in German it's called "Kräuterseidling"... Anyone finished that quest?


----------



## Sudo (Mar 13, 2009)

I used the Arm7 fix and the game itself works fine, but I'm unable to get online. This hasn't been a problem with any other games I've played.


----------



## lipucd (Mar 13, 2009)

Sudo said:
			
		

> I used the Arm7 fix and the game itself works fine, but I'm unable to get online. This hasn't been a problem with any other games I've played.
> Umm...
> 
> QUOTE(lipucd @ Mar 12 2009, 11:31 PM) It seems allot of people using the Arm7 fix are getting issues.
> ...



WHY CAN'T PEOPLE READ POST?! ;-;


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 14, 2009)

So why does this game have four pages?


----------



## killakev (Mar 14, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> So why does this game have four pages?



Because you keep posting?

Ontopic.Seems like most of us need to upgrade from R4 Seeing as ARM7 patch is needed alot for R4 users,=(


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

Arm7 patching is wrong? O.o

I say this alot and i'ma say it again. Using R4DS 1.18 makes me able to play every game out there, with a few exceptions, where i need to patch it with an arm7 file, or use a code to bypass the piracy check. 

These are minor problems that can easily be fixed.

Untill now.. when GTA came out. 

If future games keep this up, i have to eventually move up in the Flashcard scene.

Till that day, i'll use my trustworthy R4.

So for now, i'll have to buy GTA (which i was going to do anyway, so no big big deal, but i prefer having all games on my r4 so i don't have to carry arround 15 games in my bag, and i get to keep all my games unopened in my shelf) i just need some money first. =(


----------



## lipucd (Mar 14, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> Arm7 patching is wrong? O.o
> 
> I say this alot and i'ma say it again. Using R4DS 1.18 makes me able to play every game out there, with a few exceptions, where i need to patch it with an arm7 file, or use a code to bypass the piracy check.
> 
> ...



Because people like it more then Avion code ( OHHH! I made a stab at that game you where hyping up last week!! OHHH!  =p ), really though allot of people enjoyed AC, and this is like AC on allot of freaking crack.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha, indeed it's so much better then AC! xD

Can't stop playing even though have no idea how to solve mysteries or find any shade parts etc. 

Seems a statue has dissapeared from the school though... do i start digging? D=


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 14, 2009)

Nah no digging go check out the cave


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 14, 2009)

So you admit you have no backing for why this game doesn't suck.  Enjoy your baby game for babies.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> So you admit you have no backing for why this game doesn't suck.  Enjoy your baby game for babies.



Eh, you think this game suck? Fine, that's your opinion, but don't try to pack it up on us who enjoy this game.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Mar 14, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> So you admit you have no backing for why this game doesn't suck.  Enjoy your baby game for babies.



I really have to congratulate you-- every time I think you've said the stupidest thing you can possibly say, you manage to top yourself.  That is indeed a rare talent.


----------



## MattiasMorphine (Mar 14, 2009)

What five things does the Gargoyle want? I can't seem to find them...And i want new spells,Only got two. :C


----------



## seejay01462 (Mar 14, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> So you admit you have no backing for why this game doesn't suck.  Enjoy your baby game for babies.



That's just childish, so.................childish.


----------



## K3VlN (Mar 14, 2009)

The Gargoyle wants the 'fly' mushroom, a centepede, and Tiger Globefish. I don't know what else cause I had those 3 and it worked.


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 14, 2009)

Enchanted Folk wiki

/v/ made a wiki for this game. It's growing every day but has some worthwhile info right now.
It has a load of spells.
It has a guide for the first four mysteries (more are being added)
A price list is being worked on.
A couple of custom outfits are shown.

EDIT
I failed to mention:
Feel free to contribute. The IRC channel is also a good place to ask questions.


----------



## Dilt (Mar 15, 2009)

Try using the arm7.bin from another source if your wifi is messed up with the one you used.

(HINT: Someone said Bomberman 2, the arm7 from that game _miiight_ just work if you try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pieman202 (Mar 15, 2009)

it works changing the arm7 with bomberman 2 ^^ i got the brooms on my R4


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 15, 2009)

Dilt said:
			
		

> Try using the arm7.bin from another source if your wifi is messed up with the one you used.
> 
> (HINT: Someone said Bomberman 2, the arm7 from that game _miiight_ just work if you try it.
> 
> ...


Or get YSmenu and forget all about ARM7.


----------



## Dilt (Mar 15, 2009)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> Or get YSmenu and forget all about ARM7.


Dunno about you, but YSmenu didn't fix it for me. Maybe it updated and I'm not using most up to date one. ... And yep, there be an update for it. Oh well.


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 15, 2009)

Dilt said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you need the newest version.


----------



## Pockle (Mar 15, 2009)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> http://enchantedbros.wikidot.com/
> 
> /v/ made a wiki for this game. It's growing every day but has some worthwhile info right now.
> It has a load of spells.
> ...



Awesome. thanks.


----------



## Syman (Mar 17, 2009)

Comparisons with AC are bound to happen, so for what it's worth.

this is indeed a great game, the controls seem a lot "clunkier" than AC though. particularly when cathing bugs.

liking the fishing, seems a bit mor of a challenge to catch them than in AC


----------



## Raika (Mar 17, 2009)

For the fishing part, I find it better and more realistic. In AC you just needed to push the button at the right time, but in Enchanted Folk you had to reel it in, making it more realistic. In AC no matter how long you hold down the button, you will throw the fishing line at the same length. But in Enchanted Folk the longer you held down X the further your line would be thrown. I would agree with you on the bug point though, and sometimes due to the camera you would be unable to catch the bugs properly. But overall this is way better than AC, since you are also able to design your shirts, pants and change shoes. The only problem is you can only hold up to 3 different shirt designs and 2 pants designs.


----------



## Lump (Mar 17, 2009)

As previously suggested using the Bomberman 2 arm7 file fixed the WiFi problems on my old M3. So all R4/M3 Simply users who want to play online should give that one a try.


----------



## nagareboshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Falco20019 said:
			
		

> i have played it wifi w/o any problem! i took the work from the turtle-lady in her shop... i had to search 3 mushrooms, but i can't find the 3rd one >.< in German it's called "Kräuterseidling"... Anyone finished that quest?



you don't have to find all of those mushrooms. one's enough, she'll make you the potion anyway and give you 1000 ritch for your efforts.


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 2, 2009)

so saturday i have buy a dstt for 55$ so i enter the circle of flashcart and yes i can confirm it work with the dstt and ysmenu


----------



## Mondeus (Apr 7, 2009)

Pockle said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the dutch players im making a dutch site with info regarding this game Enchanted-Folk.nl still working on the content and design hope it will be up and running around the weekend.


----------



## MthedeafMute (May 18, 2009)

this games fun and while use the arm7 fix to get it to work i found another game
with the title magicians quest : mysterious times
turned out to be the american version that just can out and is up for you r4 users


----------

